# Für mich unbekannte Pflanze....



## nuggeterbse (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend
Es wird etwas schwieriger......
Bei mir im Teich wächst eine Pflanze in ca. 10cm. Tiefe mit recht schmal und spitz zulaufenden Blättern.(HaHa, ja ich weiß,ist recht dürftig ).
Mein Sohn ist im Abi-Stress, lernt,lernt,lernt. Sonst würde er mir nochmal zeigen müssen, wie man Bilder einspeist...
Habe aber gerade eben Fotos von--- Inge50----betrachtet und da ist diese Pflanze.Bei ihr zwar wesentlich größer vom Blatt her, aber die scheint es zu sein.
Möchte sich evtl. jemand die Mühe machen und bei Inge im Album rumzustöbern ?
Falls ja, es gibt ein Foto mit einer Seerosenblüte, 2-3 Bilder weiter ein Bild mit einer Pflanzinsel, links neben dieser Insel ist diese besagte Pflanze.
Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich diese Pflanze nicht selber eingesetzt habe und möchte gerne wissen, ob sie für kleine Teiche passt,oder zu den Wucheren gehört.
VIELEN, VIELEN DANK , falls jemand sich die Mühe machen sollte.....
LG Michi


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Mai 2019)

Hätte mir die Fotos von Inge50 gerne angesehen und versucht zu helfen.
Aber:
"Du hast keine ausreichenden Rechte, um diese Seite zu sehen oder diese Aktion ausführen zu können."
Keine Ahnung warum nicht.


----------



## nuggeterbse (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo,alles auf STOP.
Ich bin glaube ich fündig geworden. Soll wohl schwimmendes __ Laichkraut sein?
Habe ich hier nicht gefunden, im Pflanzenlexikon.
Wuchert wohl recht stark?
Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## nuggeterbse (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo Gisela, das ist lieb von Dir. 
Vielen Dank. Aber so ging es mir auch-----sonst hätte ich direkt mit Inge eine Unterhaltung begonnen.
Ich danke Dir nochmal für Deine Mühe und frage direkt nach: hast Du Erfahrungen mit schwimmendem __ Laichkraut?

LG Michi


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Mai 2019)

Nein, tut mir leid. Habe leider keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## nuggeterbse (28. Mai 2019)

Schade, aber trotzdem vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Ich muss nochmal nerven......
Kennt sich sonst jemand aus damit? Habe es heute rausgeholt und in eine Pflanztasche gesetzt. Ich finde die Pflanze eigentlich recht hübsch, würde mir leid tun, wenn ich sie entsorgen müsste.
Bin mir aber auch nicht wirklich 100% sicher, ob es schwimmendes __ Laichkraut ist.
Hätte jemand evtl. Fotos?

Danke  LG Michi


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Mai 2019)

Google hilft dir: https://www.google.com/search?q=schwimmendes Laichkraut

Hättest du auch selbst geschafft.


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo Teichinteressent,
über Google habe ich ja überhaupt erst eine ungefähre Ahnung was es sein könnte.Mein Pflänzchen ist aber noch ganz klein und erst am Austreiben.Deshalb kann ich es auch noch nicht ganz klar bestimmen.
Aber Danke. Hast Du Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

Servus Michi

Kannst du vielleicht von dem Pflänzchen ein Foto machen ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut
Ja mache ich. Aber mein Sohn muss mir helfen beim reinstellen.......  Ich kann das nicht.
Kann ein paar Tage dauern,.....Sohn ist nicht so schnell.........


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

Ich helfe Dir beim reinstellen ....

Wenn du schon ein Bild hast können wir das gleich angehen.

Womit hast du das Bild gemacht ?
Smartphone ? oder Kamera ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

So kannst du Bilder in Beiträge einfügen ...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/anhänge-bilder-in-beiträge-einfügen.41059/

LG
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Na Helmut,weißt Du worauf Du Dich gerade einläßt?
Bild ist da,von meiner Tochter mit ihrem Smartphone gemacht (bessere Kamera) und per WhattsApp geschickt....


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

Schicke es mir weiter .... 

Mehr per PN

LG
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Ich warte auf den Sohn, tut mir leid,ich bin zu blöde dazu.
ich habe gerade versucht,aber nix geht. Habe auch zuviel Angst etwas falsch zu machen.
Morgen hoffentlich

Schönen Abend
LG Michi


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

Hier die Bilder des Pflänzchen ...

      

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Danke, Danke Danke
Das ist richtig nett.Jemand wildfremdes einfach so Telefonnummer rausgeben und sich die Mühe machen Bilder einzustellen, weil derjenige einfach zu blöd ist. Super
Ich wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend und ein schönes hoffentlich sonniges laaanges Wochenende
Euch Allen natürlich auch, ich muss ab morgen leider wieder arbeiten

LG Michi


----------



## Plätscher (29. Mai 2019)

Moin, das sieht stark nach "Schwimmenden __ Laichkraut" aus. Ich finde es ist eine hübsche Teichpflanze


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

Gern geschehen Michi ... und du bist nicht zu blöd, sondern es fehlt halt die Übung. Kein Meister ist noch vom Himmel gefallen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

Ergänzend zu Jürgens Bestimmung hier der Link zur Pflanze in unserem Lexikon: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/laichkraut-schwimmendes.41301/

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Ja, ich muss noch üben,wie soetwas geht.

Hallo Jürgen,ich finde die auch recht hübsch.Deshalb habe ich sie auch mal in eine Tasche gesetzt.Hält sie das erst einmal auf an unkontrolliertem Wachstum oder doch lieber gleich entfernen solange noch Zeit ist?
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## nuggeterbse (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut
Okay, ich sehe es ein.....nichts für mich und mein kleines Tümpelchen.
Sehr schade, fand ich wirklich hübsch. Aber wenn es noch nicht einmal Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zieht (Algen) dann muss es weg.

LG Michi


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2019)

Lasse es erst mal drinne. Ich denke nicht das es das Leichkraut ist. Das Blatt ist eher auf beiden Seiten rund. Deine sind ehr wie Lanzen oder sogar Dreieckig. Einfach zu spitz. Wenn dann bleibt es bestimmt erst mal in der Pflanztasche. Das verbreitert sich mit unterirdischen Ausläufern....sollte somit erst mal in der Tasche bleiben. Auch kommen bei dir die Blätter aus einer Blattrosette. Past irgendwo nicht.

Tippe aber auf was anderes. __ Froschlöffel wenn die Blätter später aus dem Wasser ragen. Sumpfhahnenfuß, Afrikanische __ Wasserähre, vielleicht auch ein __ Pfeilkraut ? Warte es erst mal ab.


----------



## Fotomolch (30. Mai 2019)

__ Froschlöffel war auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2019)

Hi Michi,

das wird wie Thorsten und Claudia schon glauben Eßbesteck eines Frosches da Rosettenpflanze, ein Einschnitt am Blattansatz, bräunliche Blattstiele und vorne am Blatt ne Spitze. Den Alisma kannste getrost sitzen lassen wenn dich die spätere z.T starke Selbstaussaat am Teich net stört

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2019)

Lexikon-Eintrag: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/froschlöffel.41739/

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2019)

Servus

Ich hänge mich mal mit einer Pflanzenbestimmung hier an.

  
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme des es sich dabei um Tannenwedel handelt und nicht um __ Hornkraut ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2019)

Ich nochmal ...

Wenn es Tannenwedel ist, entsorge ich die Pflänzchen, wenn es __ Hornkraut ist schließt sich die nächste Frage an:
Sinken die Pflänzchen von alleine irgendwann zum Teichboden ab oder muß man da nachhelfen ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2019)

Hi Helmut,

das sind abgerissene/abgebrochene Tannenwedeltriebe

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2019)

Danke Frank .... jetzt kann getrost die Stengel entsorgen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo , ich schicke noch mal ein paar Bilder. 
Die Pflanze wächst an ganz vielen Stellen mittlerweile. 
      
Ich hoffe ihr könnt etwas erkennen und es hilft bei der Bestimmung zu den vorigen Bildern. 
Danke LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
mag evtl. noch mal jemand die Bilder anschauen? Und seinen Verdacht äussern?
Die Pflänzchen wachsen sowohl in 10 cm, als auch bei 50 cm Wassertiefe.
Bin ein wenig unsicher, ob ich sie gewähren lasse

Danke 
LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (18. Juni 2019)

Ich muß immer noch nerven....
Mag sich jemand die Bilder anschauen und seinen Verdacht äussern?

Danke  Michi


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2019)

Michi ich schaue ja schon jeden Tag, kann aber immer noch nichts erkennen was mich in die ein oder andere Richtung lenkt. 
Auf dem ersten Blick denk ich immer sofort an Krebsscheren.


Wennnich dann vergrößere könnte es was in Richtung Valisnerie sein.

 und davon ganz viel. 
Also erst einmal wachsen lassen  und beobachten. 
Wenn sie dann größer sind und evtl. Blüten zeigen........
Schaun wa mal.


----------



## nuggeterbse (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo René
Vielen Dank.Ich laß mal wachsen, aber warne schon mal vor..........es kommen ganz bestimmt neue Bilder
Und dann nerve ich ganz bestimmt wieder

LG Michi


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wennn ich dann vergrößere könnte es was in Richtung Valisnerie sein.  und davon ganz viel./QUOTE].



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## nuggeterbse (20. Juni 2019)

Also lieber weg damit?
Wuchert ja schon extrem.
Obwohl, die Pflanze, die ich als erstes abgelichtet habe und in eine Tasche verfrachtet habe,lebt glaube ich nicht mehr.
Oder die __ Schnecken waren zu hungrig

Es grüßt Michi


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Also lieber weg damit?


Wenn sich ein Rasenbildet finde ich es Schick. Warum weg. Verstehe ich nicht.
Da holt man sich ein Stück Natur in den Garten und wenn die sich entwickelt alles rausreißen.

Ich tippe auf weitere __ Froschlöffel.


----------



## nuggeterbse (1. Aug. 2019)

Hallo 
Ich melde mich mal wieder,hoffentlich mit Bildern. 
Die Pflanzen sind wohl tatsächlich __ Froschlöffel. ( Hätte ich niieee vermutet ,
also "Hut ab " bei den vorigen Prognosen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2019)

Hi Micha,

sind noch net mal einer der heimischen __ Froschlöffel sondern der nordamerikanische Alisma parviflora. Die sind  im Wachstum sehr viel zurückhaltender als unsere und werden bei weitem net so groß

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Frank
Habe ich im letzten Jahr in meiner "Lieblings-Gärtnerei"  gekauft. Stand da als :" rundblättriger __ Froschlöffel"  auch mit lateinischem Namen. Das Schild existiert leider nicht mehr....
Es ist nur eine "relativ kleine"  Stauden-Gärtnerei ,die alles eigenhändig anbaut und betreibt ( hatte die Hoffnung, noch ein paar Schnäppchen machen zu können im letzten Jahr an Teichpflanzen), aber nix. Wird überwintert..........und recht gut sogar. Die Krebsscheren leben in einem Teichbecken mit max. 40 cm.Tiefe unter einer großen Eiche.
Die Blätter von der Eiche schwimmen drin und die Scheren wachsen wie blöde ( im Schatten ). -----( Soviel zu Haltung von Krebsscheren )
Genau so , mit dem brasilianischem __ Tausendblatt-----------------wächst bei denen wie Blöde--------mit dem Hinweis: " aus eigener Nachzucht"----  fällt teilweise trocken-----
klappt trotzdem--------oder gerade deshalb????
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich mich für den  rundblättrigen " entschieden, wegen der Pflanztiefe und Wuchshöhe ( nicht zu tief, nicht zu hoch )---------
Nun ja , Der Löffel scheintsich wohl zu fühlen......


----------



## nuggeterbse (6. Aug. 2019)

Hallo, ich nerve schon wieder 
Kann ich die ganzen Nachkommen so stehen lassen, oder sollte ich auslichten ?
Es werden immer noch mehr......
Es gefällt mir ganz gut soweit und in der Natur ist ja auch keiner unterwegs und dünnt aus.....?
Erst mal wachsen lassen ?

LG Michi


----------

